
Toy Time in Space: (1985) Discovery Astronauts Play with Slinky, Yo-Yo and Jacks - dpflan
http://www.nytimes.com/1985/04/16/science/toy-time-in-space.html
======
dpflan
The history of the Slink is pretty interesting. Its origin:

"In 1943, Richard James, a naval mechanical engineer stationed at the William
Cramp and Sons shipyards in Philadelphia, was developing springs that could
support and stabilize sensitive instruments aboard ships in rough seas. James
accidentally knocked one of the springs from a shelf, and watched as the
spring "stepped" in a series of arcs to a stack of books, to a tabletop, and
to the floor, where it re-coiled itself and stood upright." [1.]

[1.]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slinky](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slinky)

~~~
DanBC
Please don't use four spaces to quote blocks of text.

